# bionic penis



## kenn (Dec 20, 2011)

Yea, you read it right. My wife and I have been together for 11 years. I have diabetis type 2 and insulin dependant. Over the past several years, I've had ED. In 2010, it got to the point that nothing helped. Injections, Pills, Pumps, anything except one thing. But thats the problem. In 2010 I had a lump found on my testicles and the Doctor recommended removing the Testicle and also placing a Penile implant with pump to restore erection. My wife had to go to the Doctor and consult with him about this procedure. AND she had to APPROVE OF IT. And yes she did (surgery was on October 1, 2010). After the surgery and we were given the green light to have sex, it seemed like she lost all interest in me and we had sex 5 times in over 1 year. And the last time we had sex was last March 2011, and she didn't even participate. Just laid there. We have since then had alot of other problems and we separated in October 2011. I had no friends or family where we lived. I had to quit my job and move in with my sister in the Chicago area (I had lived in VA). After a lot of texting and some conversations with my wife. She finally writes me and saids that she has been dissatisfied with our sex life for along time. She can't stand the implant, saids she doesn't like how it feels, saids my penis is not big enough for her (and surgery bad it bigger and longer, so go figure). Side note: She is a heavy women and has alot of cushion down there that takes alot more pushing to get through that she didn't have when we met. She was a size 12, and now is a size 20. Mind you, I do love her all the same. After telling me all of this, she saids that all the talking and convincing won't restore my Penis to a real penis and that she wants a real man with a real penis that really works (I can keep it erect for as long as she wants it to stay erect). So she is filing for a divorce in 3 more months. I feel that this is all B.S. and she is just afraid of what life will offer in the future. My Doctor and Pastor say, that she is only looking at it from the physical side of things and not the emotional side and pleasure side. Any ideas on how I could geet her back, or do I need to get on with my life?? I hate the loniness and emptiness. I love being married and having someone to share my life with and holding them and being passionate towards them. It even hurts me more, cause I rebuilt our house by myself from the ground up and Finished right before she asked me to leave and saids that she'll do whatever it takes to keep the house. Unfortunally, If the house sold, we'd be lucky to break even. I just can't imagine her living in the house I rebuilt with another guy there doing it to her in our house and our bedroom. That vision just pisses me off. I told her to buy me out for $15,000 (this right after she sent me a quit claim deed to give her my rights to the house for a wopping $10). Any suggestions on how to deal with all this. Thanks


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Unfortunately you moved out of your house. It's harder to convince someone to stay with you when separated.

From what you wrote it sounds like you do not have children with her so I'll make that assumption.

At this point it does not sound like there is much you can. Moving on might be your best bet. There are good, loving women out there who would love you for who you are.


----------



## kenn (Dec 20, 2011)

We have children from previous marriages but not with each other.


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

Not sure why type 2 needs insulin. You should manage with other tablets.
Call it a day.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

She sounds like she is a very bitter woman. To say all those things about your penis is just damn horrible. Men are so sensitive about that, and she basically told you that you are useless to her. Ask her this "you're a fat pig, who's gonna want you anyway".

I just had to say that....


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

she wants out. plain and simple.

show her the door and don't agree to any type of settelment with out a lawyer looking over it first.


----------



## toadie (Dec 9, 2011)

1) Don't give her the house. Not sure what state you're in, but it's unlikely she's entitled to anything more than half (if even that). Tell her no deal on the house. It's a horrible insult to you to send a quick claim deed with $10 as the consideration if you've been making the payments and putting in the sweat equity to fix it up. Tell her she can buy you out, or you can get an attorney and she'll spend what money she has fighting for the house. She's bluffing. Call her on it.
2) If possible, take some time to spend on yourself and exercise (if that's something you can do). Join a gym if this is something you're interested in. My marriage is in fairly rough shape now, too, but getting in shape has so many benefits and it's the best thing I've ever done for myself. I don't know about your case with diabetes, but it should help with some of the symptoms, too.


----------

